# DP for the first time



## TJBJ (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi,

I've only just found this forum, I'm still trying to get over my first DP. have had for two days now. Was triggered after a night of drinking and hasn't yet left since. Came to the forum to figure out how to cope with it, I'm hoping it doesn't last long. I can control the stuff I do but there's a detached feeling to it, I eat without feeling myself do so or tasting it properly. Study is very hard, I'm very slow in what I do and think and thus also make a lot of writing and reading errors that I don't pick up on for a good couple of seconds. I've been sleeping fine and not clumsier than usual at least but much slower to act and respond and just generally can't feel or connect to what I'm doing, as though my body and mind is a server and my mind is on a constant buffer while my body does its own thing.

Hoping that this will end, looking for people with the same symptoms as such this forum has helped, any tips on speeding up the process to normality would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

just keep doing what u normally do, just keep living ur life

if its still bothering u bad in about a week or 2

id say see a physcastrist

just tell him what happend and what ur symptoms r

he may tell u something or put u on some medicine

most likely a antidepressant

but from there its up to u

a lot of people just keep living there lifes, pushing thru the weirdness

and eventually itll go away

just stay cool with ur friends and family

have fun

id say try all that before the medicine route

but up to u

usually dp isnt triggered by beer

usually drug induced

so maybe u dont have dp? idk i dont wanna be the 1 to say

but dont overeact

just live ur life the best u can

and if it keeps bothering u even worse in a couple weeks

i say see a doctor

a good 1


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

and also dont overeact what people say on here, best thing there is to do is get some advice, and get the hell outa here

some topics r a real downer

but yh goodluck man

just keep on livin


----------



## TJBJ (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the response and help. On my third day and everythung feels really out of place, am trying to just go with it for now like you've said.


----------

